

How-to: Handsfree Siri-iOS maps replacement with Google Maps - sameerb
https://twitter.com/sameerb/status/280365425093644289
easy workaround; no typing, handsfree
======
sameerb
screenshots step1&2: <https://twitter.com/sameerb/status/280365425093644289>
Step 3: <https://twitter.com/sameerb/status/280365863276793856> Step 4:
<https://twitter.com/sameerb/status/280366043711557632> Step 5:
<https://twitter.com/sameerb/status/280366946023784450>

